# Native Texan Mystery Plant



## corsair75 (Dec 21, 2011)

These are a few plants I collected from a local river and I was hoping somebody might know what they are.


















(behind the anubias in the second shot)

The leaves form a rosette about 3" in diameter, and they grow in chains from a runner. There is a submerged and emmersed form, with the air breather being slightly darker with thicker and fewer(?) leaves. The submerged plants were in fast moving water, tucked tightly between the rocks with roots extending down into the soil.

They've been in a tank for a week now, and they look like they have a good shot at survival. Any thoughts as to what they might be would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like Samolus valerandi to me. Did you find some emerged and did they look like this?










If so, congratulations! I tried to go collecting along the Colorado and Shoal Creek and came up with nothing and they are supposed to be all over here. Let me know if it's not too late to collect more and ship some to the capitol .


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree that is looks like a Samolus (brookweed).  I was actually just asking about this stuff the other day in the General board, trying to find out if anyone's had luck growing it submersed. Apparently it's more commonly found for aquarium uses in Europe, where Tropica distributes it... aside from S. valerandi, there's one other species in the genus native to Texas, but I have no idea if that one will grow fully submersed. The valerandi does for sure.

Anyway, I do have an S. valerandi specimen sitting in my emersed collection right now, but know a couple places to find them in my area. The plant has a pretty good range, but the fact that it thrives up here in CT brooks tells us one thing for certain: this is a plant that enjoys chilly water. I don't know what the temps are like down in Texas at the moment, but since you've found it happily growing in the middle of the winter, I would imagine that its growth cycle down south has adapted to the warmer conditions. Up here it grows through the spring and early summer, blooming in August and through early fall.

The waters I've found it in all have a few things in common: the water is shallow, light is unobstructed, and there's a notable degree of water flow. pH varies heavily, though - I've found it in more acidic habitats alongside populations of Gratiola aurea, Eleocharis spp, Callitriche terrestris, and Potamogeton spp. as well as in high pH, slightly brackish tributaries of tidal marshes.


----------



## corsair75 (Dec 21, 2011)

That's it! I managed to find Tropico's description of them here.

The emerged form looks just like that picture, though none were flowering last week. ukamikazu, if you or anybody else would like some, I saw at least a dozen more growing submerged. I'll have time on Sunday if you'd like me to snag a few and ship them.

It certainly likes cold water! Those rivers are spring fed, and they stay pretty chilly in the winter.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps in the Spring. Until then they are happy where they are and I'm content to leave them be. That was a truly awesome find.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

We found some in a brackish area on extreme northeastern NC growing in a brackish area with _Lileaopsis chinensi_s. The _Lilaeopsi_s did well, but the _Samolus_ grew so slowly that it wasn't really worth it. That surprised me, because I grew some years earlier that I got at Petsmart, of all places, and it grew beautifully.


----------



## corsair75 (Dec 21, 2011)

I would guess they vary pretty significantly with that wide distribution. So far they have been reasonably happy with captive life. I'm sure it would have been kinder to collect them in the spring or summer. They were an unexpected bonus when I went rock hunting.

They looked beautiful growing between the rocks, and it would be great to have a touch of local flavor for the tank. I'm giving it my best shot. They get plenty of strong, indirect water flow where they are. The water is hard, alkaline and clean, just like home. I might turn the heater down a little. I think everybody in the tank would be fine at 74 or so rather than 78.


----------

